# Some of my vipers



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb126/markcraddock/vipers/DSCF0158.jpg[/IMG]
Namaqua dwarf adders. I now have a pair of these, this is the adult male.
They are the worlds smallest vipers. He is a big male @ 22cm.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

love the echis


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice mate, some really nice snakes in your collection I have been meaning to pop down somewhen.


----------



## D.J.Freebase (Jan 9, 2008)

Blimin hell they are amazing.:2thumb:


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

very nice, when i get my DWA i will be getting a small collection of vipers, such lovely snakes


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

loving the Achis and agkistodron. Nice collection


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

Awesome mate !!


----------



## S & T (Mar 14, 2008)

LOVING THE COPPER HEAD, hopefully when i arrive in the uk i can get my dwa without too much problems.


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

I dont normally like copperheads but that ones quite nice


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

poor typo of mine i just realised - Echis!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

also - is that bilineatus mate?


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

carpy said:


> also - is that bilineatus mate?


No, the echis is sochokeri and occelatus there is a male (grey)and Female(pink) attropoides nummifer mexicanus.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

ooh, atropoides nummifer - looked curiously like one of them was an agkistodron bilineatus in one pic


----------



## Willythegame (Sep 20, 2008)

really nice snakes, never fancied keeping them myself but they are really nice.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful hots.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

carpy said:


> ooh, atropoides nummifer - looked curiously like one of them was an agkistodron bilineatus in one pic


Agkistrodon contortrix laticinctus/ copperhead.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

meant 4th pic down. but now that i look at it it deffo looks more like atropoides! didnt know they were found over here in captivity


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

*dwarf adder*

Hi there

Curious to know where you got your B. schneideri. How are yours fairing? Have you got yours on lizards, geckos/pinks? I've never had luck with them on pinks for any length of time.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

nice =]


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Mehelya said:


> Hi there
> 
> Curious to know where you got your B. schneideri. How are yours fairing? Have you got yours on lizards, geckos/pinks? I've never had luck with them on pinks for any length of time.


 I got them at the terreristika expo in Germany. I know a South African guy who imports them. They are extremely rare and have been listed as "threatened" in their natural habitat since 1992. The male ate a f/t pinky the day I got him but the female was force fed every 10ish days for about 4 months. She finally started feeding voluntarily when I scented the pinky with "Lizard Maker" scenting liquid.
Do you have any now, and how many and what sex ratio etc?


----------

